# water in oil 2001 F115 yamaha



## bluemax23 (May 2, 2008)

anybody have this problem,after long run,3 hours,water milky,drain oil clear water first then miky water,motor runs great,now oil leak from driveshaft area,anyone with leaking oil pump or rear seal problems,motor only has 139 hours?? already replaced head gasket for possible fix no luck,this is a four stroke,nobody heard of problems with four stroke head gaskey but still tried,no water going in dipstick tube,run with cover off,adapter plate problem??now have powerhead off exploring for problem,oil pump looks fine,any help at all will be appreciated,thanks,mike


----------



## metal11 (Oct 7, 2007)

Sounds like the adapter plate gasket. The F100 had a problem with the plate gasket. The F115 is the same block I believe.


----------

